# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 1/24/2003



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome all fisherman and their families to Devils Lake for the annual Devils 
Lake Fire Department Fishing Tournament. We wish you all the best of luck!!! 
Fishing on the lake continues to be a bit spotty. Anglers are reporting 
catching a lot of smaller perch, but the keepers have been harder to come by. 
Areas producing the better catches have been the south end of Black Tiger Bay, 
the Woods Rutten area, Haybale Bay, Swanson's Point, the mouth of Creel Bay, 
and the Fort Totten area. Try using Hali's, rocker minnows, forage minnows, 
ratfinkies, or genz worms tipped with wax worms, spikes, minnow heads, or perch 
eyes. Most anglers are now fishing the 28 -44 foot depths. Walleye action 
continues to be fairly good on the lake. The better places this past week have 
been Rocky Point, Military Point, Mission Bay, Haybale Bay, the west shore of 
Six Mile Bay just north of Grahams Island, and the sunken Flats road. Try 
using rocker minnows, buckshot rattle spoons, or sonars. Pike fishing's always 
good on Devils Lake with the best areas being the north end of Six Mile and 
Creel bays, Wolfords Bay, and the most anywhere in the Flats. Try using smelt, 
herring, or large minnows. With the extreme cold as of late, ice conditions 
are good with most areas of the lake now being accessable with vehicles. Good 
Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

i can confirm the mission bay for eyes.threw back 14 between 2-4 lbs on a niles minnow.the walleye bite shut off by midmorning but was very good in the early morning.worth the trip up.


----------

